# [RISOLTO] emerge -g openoffice

## mizuky

```
emerge -g openoffice
```

finito in 14 ore e 40 minuti !!   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked: 

è normale?

e allora se avessi fatto:

```
emerge openoffice
```

quanto ci avrebbe messo?   :Confused:   :Confused: 

ci ho guadagnato qualcosa in termini di tempo?   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by mizuky on Wed Jun 02, 2004 1:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Scusa la domanda ma che e' -g questa mi e' nuova... non e' neanche documentata in man emerge

----------

## zUgLiO

Evidentemente non ha trovato nessun pacchetto binario e quindi te lo ha compilato..

Se vuoi un pacchetto binario di openoffice fai prima a lanciare 

```
emerge openoffice-bin
```

Non c'è molta differenza di velocità tra quello compilato da te e il loro binario

----------

## zUgLiO

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Scusa la domanda ma che e' -g questa mi e' nuova... non e' neanche documentata in man emerge

 

Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa,poi ho fatto emerge --help e ho letto:

```

--getbinpkg (-g short option)

              Using the server and location defined in PORTAGE_BINHOST, portage

              will download the information from each binary file there and it

              will use that information to help build the dependency list. This

              option implies '-k'. (Use -gK for binary-only merging.)

```

----------

## darkimage

si ma -g non serve a niente, devi avere un host con i binari per usarlo...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> si ma -g non serve a niente, devi avere un host con i binari per usarlo...

 

Che non ne esistono per il momento mi pare. Quindi come ha detto zUgLiO ti ha compilato i sorgenti.

----------

## iDarbert

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> finito in 14 ore e 40 minuti !!     

 

Solo??   :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, quel pacchetto è solo compilabile, per i binari devi usare openoffice-bin come ti hanno già suggerito.

----------

## mizuky

 *darkimage wrote:*   

> si ma -g non serve a niente, devi avere un host con i binari per usarlo...

 

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *darkimage wrote:*   si ma -g non serve a niente, devi avere un host con i binari per usarlo... 
> 
> Che non ne esistono per il momento mi pare. Quindi come ha detto zUgLiO ti ha compilato i sorgenti.

 

come no!

ho messo in /etc/make.conf  :Wink: 

```
PORTAGE_BINHOST="http://www.utkalika.com/~yokem55/current/"
```

funziona, mi ha scaricato per openoffice un file di 192 MB  :Wink: 

e poi ha emerso

----------

## =DvD=

La differenza tra scomprimere un 200 mega di archivio e compilarlo si vede anche a occhio...

Quando compila fa tutte quelle scritte strane... dai  :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> come no!
> 
> ho messo in /etc/make.conf  

 

Ok ma non e' un host ufficiale.

----------

## mizuky

```
# emerge -gp openoffice

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Fetching binary packages info...

Loaded metadata pickle.

cache miss: 'x' --- cache hit: 'o'

oooooooooooooooooo

  -- DONE!

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1

```

se non è un binario cos'è?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mizuky

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mizuky wrote:*   come no!
> 
> ho messo in /etc/make.conf   
> 
> Ok ma non e' un host ufficiale.

 

vuoi dire che non è affidabile?   :Rolling Eyes: 

l'emerge è andato a buon fine e openoffice (il poco che sono riuscito a vedere) funziona   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> se non è un binario cos'è?  

 

Il sorgente. Se emergi openoffice-bin ci mette circa 2 minuti una volta scaricato.

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> se non è un binario cos'è?  

 

Non conosco l'opzione -g

Tuttavia basta che fai:

ls /us/portage/distfiles/OOo*

per sapere se ha scaricato (e, presumibilmente compilato) il sorgente  :Wink: 

----------

## mizuky

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> La differenza tra scomprimere un 200 mega di archivio e compilarlo si vede anche a occhio...
> 
> Quando compila fa tutte quelle scritte strane... dai 

 

per questo ho aperto il 3d per capire cosa ci ho guadagnato in termini di tempo!  :Wink: 

(qualcuno me lo sa dire all'incirca?)    :Question: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per questo ho aperto il 3d per capire cosa ci ho guadagnato in termini di tempo! 
> 
> (qualcuno me lo sa dire all'incirca?)   

 

Il fatto è che mi sa che hai compilato.

----------

## zUgLiO

Il binario ci metterebbe circa questo tempo:

```

Thu Apr 29 16:14:20 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.1

       merge time: 7 minutes and 23 seconds.

```

quindi quello non poteva essere un binario,a meno che nelle 14 ore non ci sia incluso il download e tu abbia una linea a 56k con amule che scarica a manetta   :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> quindi quello non poteva essere un binario,a meno che nelle 14 ore non ci sia incluso il download e tu abbia una linea a 56k con amule che scarica a manetta  

 

genlop mi pare che includa anche il tempo di download.

----------

## mizuky

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mizuky wrote:*   se non è un binario cos'è?   
> 
> Non conosco l'opzione -g
> 
> Tuttavia basta che fai:
> ...

 

```
# ls /us/portage/distfiles/OOo*

ls: /us/portage/distfiles/OOo*: No such file or directory
```

quindi ho compilato!   :Sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> per questo ho aperto il 3d per capire cosa ci ho guadagnato in termini di tempo! 
> 
> (qualcuno me lo sa dire all'incirca?)   

 

Io credo che hai ricompilato, in ogni caso:

```

# genlop -t openoffice                                 

 * app-office/openoffice

     Sat May  8 05:56:51 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-1.1.1-r1

       merge time: 5 hours, 53 minutes, and 49 seconds.

```

Su un Athlon-XP 2200+

----------

## mizuky

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Il binario ci metterebbe circa questo tempo:
> 
> ```
> 
> Thu Apr 29 16:14:20 2004 --> app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.1
> ...

 

no, no  :Wink: 

a scaricare il file di 192MB ci ho messo 4 minuti scarsi:

fibbra fastweb!   :Wink: 

----------

## mizuky

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> Evidentemente non ha trovato nessun pacchetto binario e quindi te lo ha compilato..
> 
> Se vuoi un pacchetto binario di openoffice fai prima a lanciare 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

come fare con altri pacchetti?   :Rolling Eyes: 

```
# emerge -p wine-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "wine-bin".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

# emerge -p kde-bin

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies

emerge: there are no masked or unmasked ebuilds to satisfy "kde-bin".

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

 :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> come fare con altri pacchetti?   

 

Non per tutti esiste il binario. C'e' per openoffice, pero mozilla-firebird, mozilla-thunderbird e pochi altri. Per kde e gnome ci sono solo i grp

----------

## mizuky

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *mizuky wrote:*   se non è un binario cos'è?   
> 
> Non conosco l'opzione -g
> 
> Tuttavia basta che fai:
> ...

 

scusate, non mi ero accorto del piccolo errore che c'era nel codice di Randomaze:

```
# ls /usr/portage/distfiles/OOo*

/usr/portage/distfiles/OOo_1.1.1p1_source.tar.bz2

```

quindi?

ho compilato o no?  :Rolling Eyes:   :Question:   :Rolling Eyes: 

chi mi da la risposta definitiva?   :Confused: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *mizuky wrote:*   

> quindi?
> 
> ho compilato o no?   
> 
> chi mi da la risposta definitiva?  

 

Non ci sono dubbi hai compilato openoffice. 14 ore non era possibile che si trattasse del binario.

----------

## mizuky

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *mizuky wrote:*   quindi?
> 
> ho compilato o no?   
> 
> chi mi da la risposta definitiva?   
> ...

 

ok, grazie per le risposte!  :Smile: 

----------

## Raffo

anche io devo installare openoffice....per nn metterci troppo che faccio?

```
#emerge openoffice-bin??
```

----------

## shev

 *Raffo wrote:*   

> anche io devo installare openoffice....per nn metterci troppo che faccio?
> 
> ```
> #emerge openoffice-bin??
> ```
> ...

 

Si, i *-bin sono i binari, quindi si evita la compilazione (ed eventuali ore di attesa che ne conseguono).

----------

## Cazzantonio

Tra l'altro le unice USE flags che openoffice piglia (almeno stando ad "emerge -pv openoffice") sono "kde" e "gnome", quindi non è che faccia una grande differenza tra pacchetto e binario

O forse non tutte le flag usate sono visualizzate dalla -v di emerge?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> Tra l'altro le unice USE flags che openoffice piglia (almeno stando ad "emerge -pv openoffice") sono "kde" e "gnome", quindi non è che faccia una grande differenza tra pacchetto e binario

 

Per le use hai ragione ma non dimenticare che il binario avra' cflags generiche.

----------

